# Shokan Used Audi Parts/EXTREMELY DISRESPECTFUL



## bigslim1976 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Shokan Used Audi Parts/CROOKS/EXTREMELY DISRESPECTFUL*

Shokan used parts/crazy guy on phone!!!!!!!! 
So my friend who is a recent Audi enthusiasts but own both a A4 and an A6 called Shokan Used parts and ordered a set of front leather seats, steering wheel, shift knob and bezel for his A4 spending $900+ dollars. Well I guess Shokan called my friend back because of some confusion on the leather seats, something about the texture, and to make a long story short who ever he was dealing with on the phone started to ridicule my friend because all he could give Shokan is his vin# and the interior code that he got for Audi(which I would thing would be enough for anyone to order the correct part). When my friend asked who ever it was he was talking to on the phone why he was laughing at him and being condescending, the guy on the phone suddenly tossed the phone down on the desk and proceeded to complain that he could "no longer talk to this guy." My friend hung up and called back when a woman answered and my friend told Strok-an he wanted to cancel his order. Then the guy he was talking to got back on the phone and proceeded with a barrage of insults lace with profanities. So for about 60 seconds this guy went on and on to the point that my friend could not even get a word in and so he hung up. 

His money has yet to be refunded.  


UPDATE: 
My friend called "Stroke-on" Friday to ask why it was taking so long to refund his money and spoke with the same gentleman. In so many words the guy told him that he would refund his money when he got around to it! Sounds crooked to me. 

UPDATE: It's been 4 weeks since my friend canceled the order and he has still not gotten his money back. He did call his bank at the beginning of last week and informed them of the situation. His bank was going to call STROKE-ON and talk to them, but I'm not sure what happend with that. He's gonna call his bank Monday and get a update. 

UPDATE: (7 weeks after the sale) STROKE-ON never did refund my friends money, but his bank credited him the funds. The bank said they will be persuring STROKE-ON with legal action if necessary.


----------

